# So far good results with meditation



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I found this book at the library called the mindfulness solution by Ronald Siegel and I'm onto the 4 chapter and loving it. The chapter I just read when through the meditation process itself. There were 6 techniques and I tried them all. I can tell you once I finished I felt very relaxed and clear in my thinking. I got up to go to the washroom and felt like I was moving at my normal pace but I'm pretty sure I was walking very slow, very reminiscent of a marajuana high. 

How have your experiences with meditation gone?


----------

